# Der Hip-Hop Hacker



## Tokko (6 März 2008)

*Der Hip-Hop Hacker 
*​
Das Internet ist voll von Menschen, die sich als semiprofessionelle 1337-Hax0rz ausgeben. Bisher dachten wir von StopHipHop.de, echte Hacker seien ein Mythos, genauso wie die Massenvernichtungswaffen in Irak. Doch am Abend des 4. Aprils passierte etwas Außergewöhnliches...

In unserem IRC-Channel #stopHipHop ging es rund. Nicht, weil etwa besonders attraktive Metal-Mädels uns wieder mal mit ihren Kurven beglückten. Nein. Ein mächtig böser Hip-Hopper, scheinbar angewidert durch unsere objektive und ernst gemeinte Internetseite, stieg in unseren Chat-Kanal ein, um verheerende Folgen seiner Crackerkunst zu demonstrieren. (Für alle Neulinge: Unsere Seite richtet sich gegen Hip-Hopper - in einer ironischen Art und Weise.)

Nachdem dieses Hip-Hop-Prachtexemplar eine gewisse Zeitlang mit allen Anwesenden einen verbalen Analverkehr durchführte (ohne dabei ihre Mütter, Väter, Haustiere und andere Familienangehörige zu verschonen; O-Ton: "solche penner opfer satanisten wie euch punks f*** man bei uns jeden tag in der a***"), passierte etwas, was wir zuerst nicht Mal ernst nahmen. Er wollte einen Rechner hacken. Meinen Rechner.
*Einige Anmerkungen am Rande:* 1.​ Der Name des gefährlichen "Hax0rz" ist *bitchchecker*. Meine Wenigkeit ist den Besuchern unserer Seite als *Elch* bekannt. 
2.​ Die IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1 (auch „localhost“ genannt) kennt jeder. Diese Zahlenkombination ist schlichtweg die IP-Adresse eines jeden Rechners. Greift man auf diese zu, landet man auf seiner eigenen Hardware. 
3.​ Ein Ping timeout ist eine Unterbrechung der Verbindung - zum Beispiel durch einen Absturz des Rechners.
*
Doch nun zurück zur Geschichte:

** bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#) 
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop 
<bitchchecker> warum schmeist ihr mich raus 
<bitchchecker> könnt ihr nicht normal dieskutiern 
<bitchchecker> antworte mir! 
<Elch> wir haben dich nicht herausgeschmissen 
<Elch> Du hattest ein Ping timeout: * bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#) <bitchchecker> was für ping man 
<bitchchecker> das timing von meinem pc ist richtig 
<bitchchecker> ich hab sogar die sommerzeit drin 
<bitchchecker> du hast mich gebannt 
<bitchchecker> gibs zu h****n
<HopperHunter|afk> LOL 
<HopperHunter|afk> scheisse bist du dumm, sommerzeit^^ 
<bitchchecker> alter halts maul wir HABEN JETZT SOMMERZEIT!! 
<bitchchecker> seit zwei wochen schon! 
<bitchchecker> wenn du pc startest kommt von windows eine meldung das sommerzeit eingestellt wird <Elch> Du kennst dich ja voll mit Rechner aus. 
<bitchchecker> halts maul ich hack dich 
<Elch> ok, ich bin ja schon ruhig, nicht dass du uns zeigst was für ein toller Hacker du bist ^^ <bitchchecker> sag mir deine netzwerk nummer man dann bist du tot 
<Elch> öhm die ist 129.0.0.1 
<Elch> oder war es 127.0.0.1 
<Elch> ja genau die war es: 127.0.0.1 Ich warte dann mal auf einen dollen Hackerangriff 
<bitchchecker> in fünf minuten ist deine fest platte gelöscht 
<Elch> Da habe ich jetzt aber Angst 
<bitchchecker> halts maul du bist gleich weg 
<bitchchecker> ich hab hier ein program da gebe ich deine ip ein und du bist tot 
<bitchchecker> sag schon mal auf wieder sehen 
<Elch> zu wem? 
<bitchchecker> zu dir mann 
<bitchchecker> buy buy 
<Elch> Ich zitter schon förmlich vor einem so krassen Hack0r wie du einer bist 
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)


Was passierte, ist klar: Der Kerl gab seine eigene IP-Adresse in sein mächtiges Hack-Programm ein und ließ damit seinen eigenen Rechner abstürzen. Somit war der Angriff auf meinen PC wohl erstmal gescheitert. Ich fing bereits an zu glauben, dass ich nun Ruhe vor weiteren Attacken habe, doch ein guter Hacker gibt bekanntlich niemals auf. Zwei Minuten später kam er wieder.


* bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop 
<bitchchecker> alter sei froh das mein pc abgestürzt ist sonst wärest du weg 
<Metanot> lol 
<Elch> bitchchecker: Dann versuch mich doch nochmal zu hacken... Ich habe immer noch die gleiche IP: 127.0.0.1 <bitchchecker> du bist so dumm alter 
<bitchchecker> sag schon mal buy buy 
<Metanot> man steck dir dein alter 
<bitchchecker> buy buy elch 
* bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#)


Die Stimmung war angespannt... Würde er es schaffen, nach diesen zwei misslungenen Versuchen doch noch meinen PC zum Absturz zu bringen? Ich wartete ab. Es geschah nichts. Ich war erleichtert... Sechs Minuten verstrichen, bevor er die nächste Angriffswelle vorbereitete. Als Hacker, der normalerweise ganze Rechenzentren knackt, wusste er nun auch, woran er zuvor scheiterte. 


* bitchchecker ([email protected]) has joined #stopHipHop 
<bitchchecker> elch du h****n 
<Metanot> bitchchecker wie alt bist du? 
<Elch> was denn bitchchecker? 
<bitchchecker> du hast eine frie wal 
<bitchchecker> fire wall 
<Elch> kann sein, kenn mich nicht so aus 
<bitchchecker> ich bin 26 
<Metanot> mit 26 so einen umgangston? 
<Elch> woran hast du gemerkt, dass ich eine Firewall habe? 
<Metanot> tststs das is not very gott mein fräunt 
<bitchchecker> weil deine schwuchtel fire wall mein ausschalt signal auf mich zurück gelengt hat <bitchchecker> sei ein mann mach die scheisse aus


_Firewalls verursachen bleibende Schäden..._


<Elch> cool, wußte gar nicht, dass das geht. 
<bitchchecker> dan zerlegt mein virus deinen pc man 
<Metanot> hackt ihr euch grad? 
<Elch> ja bitchchecker versucht mich zu hacken 
<Metanot> he bitchchecker wenn du hacker bist dann musst du auch um ne firewall rumkommen das schaff ja sogar ich <bitchchecker> ja man ich hack den elch aber der pisser hat eine fire wall der 
<Metanot> welche firewall hast du denn? 
<bitchchecker> wie ein mädchen 
<Metanot> firewall is normal da muss man als normaler hacker doch schon dran vorbeikommen...du mädchen^^ 
<He> Bitch gib dir lieber nen jackson und chill du laesst dich provozieren und lieferst den kleinen pupertierenden Maedchen immer wieder neuen stoff <bitchchecker> mach fire wall aus dann schick ich dir einen virus ficker 
<Elch> Nöö 
<Metanot> he bitchchecker warum ausmachen schalt doch du sie aus!!!!!!!!!!! 
<bitchchecker> hast schiss 
<bitchchecker> ich hab kein bock so zu hacken wenn der wie ein mädchen sich fire wall versteckt <bitchchecker> elch mach deine scheis wall aus! 
<Metanot> ich wollt mal was zu dem bitchteildingviech sagen, also kennst du die definition von hacken??? wenn er die firewall ausmacht is das ne einladung und hat mit hacken rein garnichts mehr zu tun <bitchchecker> halts maul 
<Metanot> lol 
<bitchchecker> meine alte oma sufrt mir fire wall 
<bitchchecker> und ihr luschen gibt euch so cool und traut euch nicht ohne fire wall ins internet 

Er bezeichnet mich als Mädchen und meint, höchstens seine Oma würde eine Firewall einsetzen. Ich weiß zwar, dass ältere Menschen deutlich klüger als die jüngeren sind, aber das lasse ich nicht auf mir beruhen. Um zu sehen, ob er wirklich ein guter Hacker ist, lüge ich und lasse alles beim Alten. Ich habe ja auch keine Firewall. Die hat nur mein Router. 



<Elch> bitchchecker, ein Kollege hat mir gerade gezeigt wie man die Firewall ausmacht. Jetzt darfste es nochmal versuchen <Metanot> bitchhacker kann nicht hacken 
<Black[TdV]> was fürn wortspiel ^^ 
<bitchchecker> word man 
<Elch> bitchchecker: Ich warte immer noch auf deinen Angriff 
<Metanot> wie oft noch der ist kein hacker! 
<bitchchecker> alter willst du einen virus 
<bitchchecker> sag mir deine ip und der löscht deine fest platte 
<Metanot> lol ne lass mal bin selber hacker und wenn man weiss wie sich hacker verhalten dann kann ich dir mit 100,00% sagen, hacker bist du nicht..^^ <Elch> 127.0.0.1 
<Elch> ist doch ganz einfach 
<bitchchecker> lolololol bist du dumm man bist gleich weg 
<bitchchecker> und werden schon die ersten dateien gelöscht? 
<Elch> mom... 
<Elch> ich schau nach 


Panisch starte ich den Windows-Explorer, mein Herz rast. Habe ich ihn etwa unterschätzt?


<bitchchecker> brauchst gar nicht retten schaffst du nicht h****n 
<Elch> das ist aber schlecht 
<bitchchecker> elch du spast deine festplatte g: ist gelöscht 
<Elch> ja, da läßt sich wohl nichts machen 
<bitchchecker> und in 20 sekunden ist f: weg 


Ja wirklich, die Laufwerke G: und F: sind weg. Hatte ich überhaupt welche? Egal, zum Nachdenken bleibt keine Zeit, kaltes Schaudern läuft mir den Rücken hinunter. Dafür versüßt bitchchecker meine Qualen mit einem guten Musiktipp.


<bitchchecker> tupac rules 
<bitchchecker> elch du h*** dein f: ist weg und e: auch


Das Laufwerk E:? Oh, meine Güte... Da sind die ganzen Spiele drauf! Die Urlaubsfotos auch! Ich sehe sofort nach. Aber es ist immer noch da. Dabei hat doch der Hacker gesagt, es sei gelöscht...? 
Oder ist er gar nicht auf meinem Rechner?


<bitchchecker> und d: ist bei 45 prozent du spast lolololol 
<He> wieso sagt Meta nichts mehr 
<Elch> weil der gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen wohl liegt 
<Black[TdV]> ^^ 
<bitchchecker> dein d: ist weg 
<He> weiter so BITCH 


Der Typ hat's echt drauf: Mein CD-Laufwerk soll etwas gelöscht haben. Bitchchecker macht also meinen betagten Diskschlucker zu einem Brenner! Aber wie schafft der das? Ich muss ihn gleich mal fragen. Einige sprechen ihm schon Mut zu. Er selbst gibt Sicherheitsratschläge, wie das Desaster auf meinen Festplatten hätte vermieden werden können. 


<bitchchecker> elch man du bist so dumm gib niemals deine ip im internet 
<bitchchecker> ich bin schon bei c: 30 prozent 


_Soll ich vielleicht endlich aufklären, dass er gar nicht meinen Rechner attackiert?


_* bitchchecker ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout#) 


Zu spät... Es ist 20:22 Uhr, als wir eine letzte Botschaft von unserem Hacker unter dem Pseudonym "bitchchecker" erhalten. Es wird gemeldet, er habe ein "Ping timeout". Seitdem haben wir ihn nicht wieder gesehen... Liegt wohl an der Sommerzeit. Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen: Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tut, das füg auch keinem and'ren zu. Denn es könnte auch dein eigener Rechner sein, den du gerade hackst - und auch deine Dateien, die du gerade löschst.


----------



## Muli (6 März 2008)

Shit ... ich habe ja auch noch Sommerzeit drin 
Also manche Leute sind echt plump und bräsig 
Danke für die nette Unterhaltung! :thx:


----------

